

What dirty secrets does Turkish PM fear Twitter will leak? - rogueeconomist
http://econgoat.com/blocking-turks-only-makes-them-stronger-more-stubborn

======
vajorie
I think you all need to check this informative link out:
[https://medium.com/technology-and-
society/cb596ce5f27](https://medium.com/technology-and-society/cb596ce5f27)

["Everyone Is Getting Turkey’s Twitter Block Wrong Turkey isn’t trying to be
North Korea, China or Iran; it’s trying to be Azerbaijan" by Zeynep Tufekci]

